
Half of Americans now get their news online, up from 40% a year ago - kradic
http://www.reuters.com/article/internetNews/idUSN2824760420080229?rpc=64
======
shafqat
Where does everyone here get their news? Is it just the usual techie sites
(digg, techmeme, reddit etc). Or do you guys you mainstream media sites?
Anyone on NewsVine?

